# 45 ACP ammo



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Walmart Blue Angel has Federal 230 FMJ in the 100 box for $25.97. One hour ago there were 10 boxes available.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

good looking out man, thats a great price for 45

wonder if they have an 40 in those packs


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

The walmart near me has the same deal. I hope they have some left when I get paid so I can grab a box or two.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Less then .30 cents a round ain't real bad, plus you got the brass to go again :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Crap the back gate is already closed but I don't wanna miss out. Very tempting to go take a look right now lol!


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Hurry that was miss price, they have gone up to 28.97 in the computer. Try to get them with that price tag up and you should be able to get it for that price if you tell the cashier before you pay the total.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

usouthnurse said:


> Hurry that was miss price, they have gone up to 28.97 in the computer. Try to get them with that price tag up and you should be able to get it for that price if you tell the cashier before you pay the total.


Good to know, I'm going down there now


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Just bought the last 2 boxes on the shelf. Now I need to get a .45 ACP gun other than my Colt lol


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Bottlerocket said:


> Just bought the last 2 boxes on the shelf. Now I need to get a .45 ACP gun other than my Colt lol


XDS:thumbsup:


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

DaBreeze said:


> XDS:thumbsup:


Haha no something more enjoyable to shoot in large quantities. Probably another 1911 or maybe even a Ruger Blackhawk 45LC with a conversion cylinder


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pace and Creighton Rd stores ate out also.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My Walmart in Tiger point is carrying Hydrashock and Zombiemax now cheaper then online. They don't have the 7.62x39 yet but may be there today.*


----------

